# How to Remove?



## Ribe1987 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, I have a Sapphire Radeon X1950XTX. Because of some troubles i want to remove ATI-Tool, but after removing the Fan-Settings didn't restore to Sapphire's original... what should i do? Would a new installation of the Catalyst-Drivers help? Or is there an easier way?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2007)

unless it's really loud! why would you want to?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2007)

post Sapphire's original bios for a look for sure fan speeds can be fixed in it


----------



## Ribe1987 (Mar 2, 2007)

Where and how can i see these infos?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 2, 2007)

Ribe1987 said:


> Where and how can i see these infos?



since you allready removed the tool ...you can't ....did that card come with "Trix" Sapphire's original overclocking utility???  if so try it ...if not try removing the Cat drivers and reinstall


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 2, 2007)

if you removed atitool then the card will default to the bios values. to be sure go start>run "msconfig" >startup>and make sure there is no entry for atitool or that it is disabled (unchecked)


----------

